
It’s official. For the first time in 6 years, California is now 83% drought-free - Heffay626
https://thetechladder.com/story/official-first-time-6-years-california-now-83-drought-free/
======
JamesVI
The capacity for some of the reservoirs listed in the graphic is misleading.
Some of them (like Oroville) cannot be completely filled because there are
concerns that the dams will break in an earthquake.

